# Black, Sticky, Tar-Like Poop?



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Any ideas what it is from? Any ways to help it?

Background, she has been on Baytril daily for over a year to control respiratory illness, she had a flare up so we went to the vet last week and he prescribed Doxycycline 2x a day for 2 weeks. She is also on metacam as needed for pain. starting about a week in to the doxy I noticed her poop is shiny black, tar-like. 

Could this be from the antibiotics? 

Change in diet? She has lost interest in her blocks since not feeling well so she she has been getting more watermelon, blueberries, cereals like corn flakes (things easier for her to chew)

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

For reference


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Take a sample to the vet to make sure it isn't blood in the stool. In humans black stool can be caused by internal bleeding, but it can also be caused by iron supplements, so a vet visit seems in order.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Antibiotics are known to cause loose stools. That is likely the cause.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

We have a vet appt today as they advised that it should not be a side effect of the antibiotics. I will report back


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It is indeed a possible side effect.
https://www.google.ca/#q=doxycycline+side+effects


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Turns out there was blood in the stool, she is on carafate for that but is still weak and not wanting to eat her regular food. I am trying new things daily just to keep nutrition in her


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm glad you found the problem. You can try enticing her with baby food. It would be easy for her to eat and will give her extra water. Squashes and veges are some of my rats' favorites, and meats and eggs will give her extra protein. Let us know how she does.


----------

